# Anyone know what this is?



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

I found a few bumps on Mandi yesterday and have absolutely no idea what it is. It doesn't seem to bother her, but I did see her itching them last night (only once though). There are three on her stomache, two on her front left paw, and two on her chest. Right now I am thinking they are bug bites, but I guess they could be an allergic reaction to something, or a rash? 

Here is a crappy picture of the ones on her stomach/ It was hard to get a picture where you could actually see them lol...









Any ideas?

ETA: She is a "barn dog", and she come with me when I go ride and feed-- who knows what kind of bugs are there.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though hard to see 'exactly' ....my Missy had a similar looking 'rash' and it was a staph infection. I'd get to the vet and have it checked out.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

That is a possibility. I was just thrown off that it was in different places, and the bumps were so big. When Mandi had a staff infection when she was a puppy, and the vet gave us medicated shampoo to use on her. I still have it, maybe I can give that a shot. The only difference is that there isn't that "dry skin" look that she had with the infection...just bumps. ??


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Terry I was thinking at staph infection too but Alex never gets it on the paws. And then she is a "barn dog". I am thinking they might be ANT bites.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

I think I have come to the conclusion that they are bug bites as well. They are mostly gone now, but someone gave me some natural bug repellent recipies that I am going to try and see if they help keep those pesky little things away. 

Thanks!


----------

